# EOS Extended warranty



## paulaji99 (Apr 16, 2008)

All, 
I am new to this form. 
I have a 2008 VW EOS with 47.5K miles the factory warranty is expiring in another 15 days. 

I am looking at additional (VW platinum) 3 years and 36K miles. Does anyone know how much it will cost? 

Thanks, 
paul


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

I added the VW 7 year / 100K mile warranty to my 2008 when I purchased it, even knowing I wouldn't keep it that long. I want to say it was around $2,500-3,000. I'm going based on memory, so don't take it too seriously.


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Platinum Warranty - don't leave the garage without it*

I added 6 years and $60K miles to my 4 year/50K factory warranty for about $2,500. 15 months later I've already collected 1.5 times that amount in covered repairs. Best insurance I've ever bought.


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

Those who say extended warranties are useless, never had an EOS. LOL My car came out of full factory warranty a couple of weeks ago. It had its share of warrantied repairs so I'm guessing we'll be using the extended from time to time.


Funny enough, just yesterday we were discussing the fact that our EOS has been in the shop more times then any other car we have ever owned. We also both agreed that we didn't really care and the joy the car brings is worth the occasional hiccup it has. I will add that our car has only gone in for small, silly things. It has never left us stranded, had any kind of serious mechanical issue, no leaks and no roof issues! Fifty-eight thousand miles later and we're still loving it!


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

Is there anyway for me to purchase the VW extended warranty to carry me to 100k? I bought it less than a month ago and now have a 2008 with 61K miles.


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*eligibility*

You have to buy the wattanty before the origianl factory warranty runs out, or buy a CPO which includes one, and then you I think you can extend it.


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

You can buy extended warranties at any point in time, even if your original warranty has expired. I semi recently purchased a 2000 BMW. I had a full extended warranty put on it, even though the original ended in 2003.


----------

